# WLAN was braucht man alles



## hellfire01 (11. März 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe.

Ich habe mir ein Laptop gekauft mit einer WLAN karte. Nun möchte ich diese auch nutzen, um damit im Wohnzimmer ins Internet zugehen.
Telefonanschluss, Modem stehen aber oben im Arbeitszimmer.
Mit meinem PC gehe ich über ein Teledat 430LAN ins internet.
Nun meine frage: wie kann ich am besten eine WLAN einrichten.
Was benötige ich noch. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen


----------



## metalux (11. März 2006)

Nabend,

also um WLAN nutzen zu können, brauchst du noch einen WLAN Adapter auf Seite des Modems. Entwerder du kaufst dir direkt einen Router mit WLAN Funktion oder zu deinem vorhandenen Modem einen Access Point. Grundsätzlich kann ich dir Geräte von SMC, Netgear und Linksys empfehlen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mahzuni (16. März 2006)

Hallöle,

also ich habe einen WLan Router von SMC und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Man kann da so ziemlich alles Wichtige einstellen und das ganze noch zu einem recht günstigen Preis wie ich finde. Kann ich also empfehlen.
Was du vielleicht auch machen könntest: Du könntest dir ne WLan Karte für deinen PC kaufen und dann dein Notebook mit dem PC verbinden.. so dass du dann über den PC ins Internet gehst.. kommt vielleicht ein bissel günstiger.. aber der Nachteil ist, dass der Rechner laufen muss wenn du ins Internet willst und um die Einstellungen zu machen brauchst du recht viel Zeit.. zumindest ich habe recht lange gebraucht um das richtig einzustellen.. hier Gateway eintragen dort IPs vergeben etc... etc.. 

Also Router würde ich dir empfehlen. Wie das mit dem Access Point  und ob das günstiger ist kann ich leider nicht sagen

MfG Mahzuni


----------

